# Monkey biscuits!!



## BlueMalibu (Dec 16, 2012)

Anyone ever heard of people feeding this as a treat to there dogs? From aroun my area i keep hearing diff people mentioning this saying its great for dogs. Idk

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Nothing about this sounds good for dogs.

Ground corn, Soybean meal, Cracked wheat, Sucrose, Wheat germ meal, Animal fat (preserved with BHA, propyl gallate and citric acid), Dried whole egg, Dicalcium phosphate, Calcium carbonate, Iodized salt, Vegetable oil, Choline chloride, Stabilized ascorbic acid (source of Vitamin C), Ethoxyquin (a preservative), Ferrous sulfate, Zinc oxide, Copper chloride, Manganous oxide, Cobalt carbonate, Calcium iodate, Sodium selenite, Vitamin A supplement, uVitamin D3 supplement, Vitamin E supplement, Thiamine (Vitamin B1), Niacin, Calcium pantothenate, Pyridoxine hydrochloride (Vitamin B6), Riboflavin (Vitamin B2), Folic acid, Biotin,Vitamin B12 supplement


----------



## BlueMalibu (Dec 16, 2012)

Exactly what i thought.... Whats good treat yall recommend for a 3 month

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Most food brands make a treat. So whatever you are feeding see if you can locate a treat from the same company.
Ecko is on raw, but I give him dried beef or lamb lung for training treats.


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

EckoMac said:


> Nothing about this sounds good for dogs.
> 
> Ground corn, Soybean meal, Cracked wheat, Sucrose, Wheat germ meal, Animal fat (preserved with BHA, propyl gallate and citric acid), Dried whole egg, Dicalcium phosphate, Calcium carbonate, Iodized salt, Vegetable oil, Choline chloride, Stabilized ascorbic acid (source of Vitamin C), Ethoxyquin (a preservative), Ferrous sulfate, Zinc oxide, Copper chloride, Manganous oxide, Cobalt carbonate, Calcium iodate, Sodium selenite, Vitamin A supplement, uVitamin D3 supplement, Vitamin E supplement, Thiamine (Vitamin B1), Niacin, Calcium pantothenate, Pyridoxine hydrochloride (Vitamin B6), Riboflavin (Vitamin B2), Folic acid, Biotin,Vitamin B12 supplement


mostly corn and mostly soy (the 2 cheapest sources of calories on the planet) and sucrose is the 4th ingredient?! wow!
pure garbage.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

JoKealoha said:


> mostly corn and mostly soy (the 2 cheapest sources of calories on the planet) and sucrose is the 4th ingredient?! wow!
> pure garbage.


Yeah, I don't think I would even feed it to a monkey. LOL!


----------



## BlueMalibu (Dec 16, 2012)

Lmao agreed

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BlueMalibu (Dec 16, 2012)

Well i feed my pup taste of the wild. Im not positive but i dont think they make a dog treat but i may be wrong

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

my dog is also on TOTW. the lamb formula is the only thing his system can digest properly and i've tried everything.
his treats are Ultra made by Nutro. you can see the ingredients here
Holistic Dog Biscuits : ULTRA Holistic Dog Foods : NUTRO ULTRA


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Try fruitables...


----------

